

Hey HN, I'm starting a small business. For $50, I'll design a logo for you - mrtomas
http://thestormidea.com/

======
lotides
Sigh.

I love design. I have for a long time. I went to school for it, read countless
books, attended confrences, interned, learned the theory and execution and
paid my dues. I just want to help small businesses and startups have great
design while being able to put food on the table for my wife and kids. I'm not
asking for fame or fortune and I'm willing to work my ass off for everything I
get.

Shit like this is killing me. Don't get me wrong, there is still an industry
around. Corporations are still paying. What it's killing is my soul. It really
bothers me to see this called 'design' because I don't believe it is. You
can't tell me what you're providing is anything like what I'm providing. But
it doesn't matter. The word 'design' has been diluted so much that small
business can't tell the different between us. And that bothers me because I
really care about the success of innovative small companies and I believe good
design is an important factor. It's more than a logo — it's communication,
it's the difference between you and the other guy and it's the face of your
company.

------
sev
What model will you use to compete with 99 designs or the like?

 _Edit_

Okay cool, I like your portfolio. One thing I immediately noticed is the
background color of your site...and maybe the design of your site in general.
I know that you design logos and not web sites, but I think they are somehow
related. If you improve your site's design it should be more effective.

~~~
mrtomas
Hi friend! only my creativity! =)

------
rararational
That is the most eye blinding site colors I have seen chosen in a long time,
it is almost like reading white on yellow.

Other than that some more criticisms:

\- Why do you only offer a png for the logo (instead of psd or vector svg) \-
What are suggestions? (Revisions or something else)

You need to proofread some more (if English isn't your first language maybe
you can find a proofreader):

> _Every name suggested have a not registered domain._

Every name suggested has an unregistered domain. (Probably could be better)
There are more but I don't really have the time.

Best of luck some of the logos look promising.

~~~
honopu
good point. I'd only want a vector drawing, a png is kind of useless.

I am your target market :), i'd throw $50 at a logo.

------
dylanrw
[http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/10/whats-a-
logo...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/10/whats-a-logo-wo.html)

[http://www.160over90.com/blog/2009/02/17/the-50-dollar-
logo-...](http://www.160over90.com/blog/2009/02/17/the-50-dollar-logo-
experiment/)

I would not hire someone to do a quick glance of my business, push around some
pixels and sling me a response based on our (quick) conversation. The
resulting identity wouldn't have the depth needed to last, it wouldn't have
the insight needed to resonate with my customers. And, Mr. $50 logo guy, by
some chance if you are in fact giving each and every job due diligence you are
seriously selling yourself short because the work would be worth substantially
more.

Sorry, not trying to rain on parades just trying to educate. (I love HN for
what I learn here...)

------
m0nty
Your portfolio looks good.

Respectfully, since English is not your first language - you should revise
some of the page so it flows better. For example:

domains Every name suggested have a not registered domain. We registered for
you for U$ 20.00, also we sugges a cheap host service called TrackHost.com.br

Should be something like:

We Find Domains for You!

We can suggest domain names based around your business or marketing campaign.
Every domain name we suggest will be available for registration, which we can
do for you for US$20. We also recommend using trackhost.com.br for inexpensive
domain registrations.

I hope this doesn't sound too negative! Your design work is really good, but
you need to put something into the words on the page as well :)

All the best with your endeavour.

~~~
mrtomas
thank you! I just fix the text - <http://thestormidea.com/>

------
plnewman
There have been a couple of these in the past few months. I'd be curious to
get an update on what's happened with the ones that have popped up. The (I
think) Brazilian guy who was designing web site themes for about $15 comes to
mind.

------
hungryman
$50? That's so expensive. Why not 50 cents?

... You do realize that lots of people pay thousands of dollars for logos,
right?

~~~
Keyframe
Lots of designers pay for expensive CS5 suite and machinery, taxes, bills,
food... and can't offer logos at 50$. I would like to hear what's the business
model behind this.

------
rprasad
This reminds me of the short-lived HN Offers fiasco a few months ago...

Respectfully, HN is not the place to solicit for clients.

